# Suche Gilde



## zergzwerg (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo, nach langer pause in WoW bin ich nun wieder dabei, und deshalb suche ich eine Neue Gilde:

- Keine xxx mitglieder Gilde den es nur um die Gildenboni geht.
- Keine reine Raid Gilde, Ich würde zwar Raiden, aber auch nur im begrenzten zeitraum, also eher am Sonntag.
- Gerne eine Gilde wo man spät abends auch noch leute Treffen kann, da ich oft unter der Woche erst um 21 Uhr von der Arbeit komme. 
- Sehr gern Leute in meinem Alter^^ (29)
-Server und Fraktion Spielen keine Rolle, hauptsache miteinander Spaß haben


Zu Mir: 
Bin Männlich, 29 Jahre Alt, Spiele WoW seit der Beta mit 2 Größeren Pausen, habe bis ende LK aktiv geraidet, danach nur noch casual gespielt (möchte ich auch so bei behalten da es noch mehr giebt ausßer Zocken).


----------



## zergzwerg (22. Juli 2014)

hab eine Gilde gefunden, danke für die pns,


----------

